# Tyrian built!! But anormal ground noise....



## dgeMArs (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello!

I've built the tyrian (great PCB clone!!), which I love the sound, can't wait to use it to record things with.

That said, I have an issue, but I can't figure what I did wrong... 
I'm sure I have a ground issue, like forgot to linke grounds.... I have an anormal amount of noise when guitar plugged in (and with the high level of gain of the pedal it gets annoying), which decreases when I touch the enclosure.

Could you please help me figure what I missed there  ?

Thank you all.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 2, 2019)

No one has any Idea of where i made a mistake  ?


----------



## Barry (Nov 2, 2019)

I see bare pots, are the pots under the board bare? Have you checked all your ground joints?


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 2, 2019)

thanks for the answer 

You mean that i should have linked all pots enclosure to eachother, and then to the ground? Do i need to link ground and the pedal enclosure itself?

Ground soldering joints seem ok, what do you mean by checking all ground joints?

(Hope my questions are not too stupid...)

Thanks!


----------



## Barry (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm asking if the pots not showing in the picture are insulated from the board, checking ground joints is just what you said


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 2, 2019)

I would try shortening up all your wires that are unnecessarily long (switch,led etc). Did you clean your board after you finished soldering?


----------



## zgrav (Nov 3, 2019)

it would help to take the effect out of the enclosure and share pictures of the other side of the board, including pics with the pots bent up a bit away from board so that part is visible.

the question about insulating the pots is about whether they are touching something on the board and creating a short to ground where there should not be one.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 3, 2019)

Ok thank you, i will take some photos out of the box very soon


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Are you saying that none of your other high-gain pedals have this noise issue?  Sounds like a guitar grounding issue to me.

And what's with the painter's tape?  First time I've seen that in a pedal.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 4, 2019)

Non I know HighGain pedal always adds some noise, I agree, it's just a normal way of working   But not that type of noise, i'll do some sound records to help, if I can.
The guitar is usually pluggued into a Splawn Nitro without that "buzz", so I think that comes more from a mistake of mine than from the guitar.

The tape, around jacks soldering points, is not "accademical", I agree, but it was to prevent bad contacts with the enclosure. You think it can be source of problems?

I'll post photos outside the box tonight 

Thank you for your concern.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi

I took 2 photos of the back.
the green wire is to ensure the front led to light on when pedal is active. I had an issue when soldering the led, there was a bad contact there and it was not lighting correctly. 





Pots bottom doesn't seem to touch anything there, from my point of view...


----------



## zgrav (Nov 5, 2019)

I suggest putting some kind of insulating layer between the pots and the board.  for future builds, you can order plastic cups that fit on the bottom of the pots, or order them with the "dust seal" included from sites like tayda electronics.  and a tootbrush and some isopropyl acohol would help you clean the flux residue and stray bits of metal off of your PCB.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> I suggest putting some kind of insulating layer between the pots and the board.  for future builds, you can order plastic cups that fit on the bottom of the pots, or order them with the "dust seal" included from sites like tayda electronics.  and a tootbrush and some isopropyl acohol would help you clean the flux residue and stray bits of metal off of your PCB.



Ok i'll do this, thank you for the advice!
I'm gonna put a plastic sheet between pots and board.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 5, 2019)

dgeMArs said:


> Hi
> 
> I took 2 photos of the back.
> the green wire is to ensure the front led to light on when pedal is active. I had an issue when soldering the led, there was a bad contact there and it was not lighting correctly.
> ...



Yeah they don't seem to be touching now, but you have to remember when you put it in the enclosure and tighten everything down it can cause an issue.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

Getting the pots and switch to all be at the same height is tricky.  Jovi describes how to accomplish that in his Basic Workflow Tips.


----------



## Barry (Nov 5, 2019)

On the side view some of those solder joints look balled up instead of coned to the pad


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 6, 2019)

Ok I've put the plastic to ensure that nothing accidentally touches contacts... but still the same issue. ?

I've noticed something else whenI set the volume  to max and aggression switch to red (high so) it squeels, just roll back the volume a little and it stops, did someone experiencede that?


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 6, 2019)

@Barry yes you're right, some of them are.
This can cause serious problems (sorry for the dumb questions  ) ?


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

Did you check all of your ground connections? Do you have a multimeter with a signal tester, there could be a bad solder joint for one of the ground connections. I have had that happen before and it was a bad solder joint and the signal tester helped me identify it. Also, have you tried the pedal outside of the enclosure, it will help identify if something is touching when everything is boxed up. Definitely want to put some electrical tape around the lower pots so they don't touch the pcb or upper pots when boxed up.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 6, 2019)

ok, i'll tape them all to prevent any contact 

Non I've never tried it outside the box becase of the noise that adds.
Ok, so I have to check where the grounds are on the tyrian schematic, I think you're right, cause everything makes me think it's just a ground badly wired there.....
do I have to redo all solder joints that look a bit balled up too?


----------



## dgeMArs (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello!

I've built the tyrian (great PCB clone!!), which I love the sound, can't wait to use it to record things with.

That said, I have an issue, but I can't figure what I did wrong... 
I'm sure I have a ground issue, like forgot to linke grounds.... I have an anormal amount of noise when guitar plugged in (and with the high level of gain of the pedal it gets annoying), which decreases when I touch the enclosure.

Could you please help me figure what I missed there  ?

Thank you all.


----------



## chongmagic (Nov 6, 2019)

dgeMArs said:


> ok, i'll tape them all to prevent any contact
> 
> Non I've never tried it outside the box becase of the noise that adds.
> Ok, so I have to check where the grounds are on the tyrian schematic, I think you're right, cause everything makes me think it's just a ground badly wired there.....
> do I have to redo all solder joints that look a bit balled up too?



It never hurts to reflow your solder joints especially if you are unsure where the problem is coming from. It sounds tedious but it really doesn't take that long.


----------



## dgeMArs (Nov 6, 2019)

No no it's ok, I'm a baby pedal maker, I have to learn 
That's how we learn 
Thank you (all of you) for taking the time to teach !


----------



## Barry (Nov 7, 2019)

dgeMArs said:


> ok, i'll tape them all to prevent any contact
> 
> Non I've never tried it outside the box becase of the noise that adds.
> Ok, so I have to check where the grounds are on the tyrian schematic, I think you're right, cause everything makes me think it's just a ground badly wired there.....
> do I have to redo all solder joints that look a bit balled up too?


Typically when they ball up it's because the solder only bonded to the lead and not the pad


----------



## Zehnabo (Nov 7, 2019)

dgeMArs said:


> Hello!
> 
> I've built the tyrian (great PCB clone!!), which I love the sound, can't wait to use it to record things with.
> 
> ...



Try replacing your input and output connections with shielded wire (only one end of the shield connected to ground in each wire).


----------

